# Saddle fit and some other questions :)



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll look at the photos when I get up my computer . yes the saddle needs moved back and I'm sure the clearance is fine I wouldn't want a lot of weight on it as it is not a very small saddle. it would be nice if it was padded somewhat further down your sides .all harnesses should have a crupper. the lightweight harnesses do not have breaching . you should have tug stops to keep the cart from going too far forward or you can add breaching . I'm sure those 2 loops are for an over girth and that goes up to the tug loops and it probably fell off and got lost
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks! Would a regular saddle pad work underneath? 
Is the saddle too big? The 'tug stops' Is that those little cups that are attached to the saddle? Our other pony harness has those.
I think if I get into this a lot I'll be investing in a new and complete harness, probably when I get a cart. But I don't want to invest right away if I don't stick with his training in this direction. He just learned about the bit today ^^ it was terribly cute. 

The loops, the over girth, how should they be put on correctly? Or is it beyond fixing at this point?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

PunksTank said:


> Thanks! Would a regular saddle pad work underneath?
> Is the saddle too big? The 'tug stops' Is that those little cups that are attached to the saddle? Our other pony harness has those.
> I think if I get into this a lot I'll be investing in a new and complete harness, probably when I get a cart. But I don't want to invest right away if I don't stick with his training in this direction. He just learned about the bit today ^^ it was terribly cute.
> 
> The loops, the over girth, how should they be put on correctly? Or is it beyond fixing at this point?


tug stops can be those cops they also are metal things on the shaft that keep it from going forward . ,you could buy an overgirth 
but when I get my computer all look at your tub loop closer because the over girls buckles into a strap off of those . a padded might help it's just puts the 
pressure in with a small area the way that saddle is . I would just make sure my car is light weight also
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks  This harness set up will only be for him learning the ground work, when we're ready to move up to a cart I'll invest in something new and better fitting.

Thank you for teaching me about all this  the tug loops don't have any other strap or buckle for those little loops to connect to?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

It is hard to tell from the photos but you probably have wrap straps that go up and around the shafts then buckle back down to the girth. These are to keep the shafts from going up while mounting the vehicle or when driving. With out something to stabalize the shafts they can bounce up and down at will. 

Yes your saddle needs to be moved back a few inches, it should sit at the base of the withers. Where your saddle ends now is where it should begin.

I like a harness with breeching, when you get to that point in his training there are ways to add it to your harness. 

Your harness was meant for the flat or in the ring, and the wrap straps along with the tug stops will technically stop the vehicle, but I like a little more stop. If you have the cart run up on the horse it can be disaterous.

Your pony is darling, he looks like a rock star. Can't wait to see his progress.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok those loops are the straps that go around the tugs and hold them in place so you are not missing anything. You wrap them in a figure 8 around the tug and the shaft and back through the buckle


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks so much both of you!

I'm starting to get the hang of the different types of harnesses and their purposes - so many options!!

I started him in a flexible rubber mullen mouth bit, he's never had a bit before, he's been fussing with it quite a bit - I haven't added any pressure, just letting him figure out how to hold it. I think the rubber one is just too thick, it's a whole lot of bit for his little mouth. But I discovered in my bit collection a Full cheek french link that's his size. I love full cheek french links for riding, is there any reason I couldn't use that for driving?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You are right, some mouth pieces on bits can be to big around for the little guys.
A full cheek snaffle would be great to drive in, just look to make sure the cheek pieces don't get hung up in the bridle anywhere, just like any bridle, but the driving bridle has a lot more to it, more to get hung up on expecially a pony.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Taffy - thanks I'll probably get keepers for it to help prevent that. I'm opting not to use blinders unless we actually go out anywhere outside of my driveway  Is there anything else a driving bridle needs that a regular one doesn't have? He won't have an over check either -I just don't see the need.
When I drove the drafts they had blinders and an overcheck, but they were also working in a busy city.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

It is very important to make sure the bridle fits well enough that it cannot be rubbed off. With your guy's rock star mane, keep the bridle path trimmed. A lot of people are now using a strap of leather that goes from the throat latch to the nose band that keeps the bridle on, just a bit of added security. Also a full nose band is important to keep the bridle properly adjusted.

Gullet Strap | Iowa Valley Carriage 
you can use any strap of material to make this to start.

The number one rule in driving:

*Never take the bridle off while the horse is hitched to the vehicle.*

Infraction of this rule can get you eliminated from competition and/or asked to leave the premises.

Does your pony know how to drive yet?


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Nope my pony doesn't know anything about driving. He was ground driven once in his previous home where he turned around and attacked his trainer (I believe there was much more going on). So I don't know if this will be his thing, he does unmounted agility and has tons of fun with that. So if driving doesn't work for him that's OK. But I love to drive and I think with Clicker Training he'll learned to love driving too  

I'm very careful about bridles! On the street my Belgian pulled his off once :O That was a panic, luckily he had a halter underneath and was tied. I'll look into those gullet straps. He'll have a whole new hair cut and fresh bridle path in a week or so 


Thank you so much for all your help!


----------

